# Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?​*Auch wenn hier einmal mehr PETA fälschlicherweise als Tierschutz-, statt als spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisation bezeichnet wird, ist der dreiteilige Artikel von Florian Asche auf Focus.de durchaus lesenswert.

Es geht auch um die Frage, in wie weit Fische Schmerz empfinden, wie sie diesen wahrnehmen - und warum sie trotzdem in kommerziellen Angelteichen immer wieder beissen..

Viele Aspekte, die sonst in der Diskussion untergehen, werden hier erwähnt, ebenso, dass Tierschützer das anders sehen als der Autor selber, der eine Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen verneint.

Teil 1:
Strittige Frage: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?
http://www.focus.de/wissen/experten...r-fisch-wirklich-an-der-angel_id_5314250.html

Teil 2:
Ein Stück Metall bohrt sich durch den Gaumen und der Fisch beißt immer wieder zu
http://www.focus.de/wissen/experten...ist-ein-fisch-und-kein-mensch_id_5314251.html

Teil 3:
Die Natur ist grausam - auch ohne Angler
http://www.focus.de/wissen/experten...leidet-der-fisch-an-der-angel_id_5311829.html


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Wenn ich daran denke, was viele Verbandler der organisierten Angelfischrei zu dem Thema ablassen (dass Fische auch Schmerz/Leid empfinden, jeden Fisch töten ist Tierschutz, Günster, Spahn, Angeln nur zur Verwertung aus Tierschutzgründen, LFV-B-W zu C+R etc.), ist es sicher kein Wunder, wenn ich schreibe, dass ich diesen Autor eher mag als jene Verbandler...


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfNGNFihniU

Bei diesem Fisch wäre ein Schmerzempfinden jedenfalls nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Wenn ich das so lese, stellt man selber eigentlich fest, wie einfach es doch ist, der Argumentation der Tierrechtsgeurillia entblößend argumentativ entgegen zu treten. 

Stattdessen ertappt man sich aber immer wieder dabei, wie man sich als Angler ein "schlechtes Gewissen" mit der Notwendigkeit der Rechtfertigung verinnerlichen hat lassen.

Merkwürdig und daher mag rühren, dass vielfach die Argumentation vertreten wird, dieses Problem überhaupt nicht anzusprechen und besser nichts zu sagen.

Aber genau diese innere Umkehrung der eigenen Denkweise ist erforderlich, um sich der Meinungsmache der Tierrechtler entgegenzustellen. 


Wer dagegen nicht handelt oder nichts sagt, unterstützt letztlich nur diese permanente Meinungsmache. Ohne Gegenreaktion höhlt sowas die Köpfe dann dauerhaft aus. Einen späteren Stimmungsumschwung herbeizuführen ist ungleich schwieriger.

Ralle und Nachtschwärmer haben da heute schon sehr erhellende Beiträge zu gepostet, die einen einfach dazu "zwingen" das eigene bereits aufgrund dieser Gehirnwäsche eingetreten Verhalten/Einstellungen zu überdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Die Bücher des Autors haben durchaus auch vielversprechende Titel:
*Jagen, Sex und Tiere essen: Die Lust am Archaischen*
http://www.amazon.de/Jagen-Sex-Tiere-essen-Archaischen/dp/3788814969

*TIERE ESSEN DÜRFEN: Ethik für Fleischfresser*
http://www.amazon.de/TIERE-ESSEN-D%C3%9CRFEN-Ethik-Fleischfresser/dp/3788817178

Gefällt mir...........


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## AnglerHerz90 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Das ist ein echt toller Focus-Artikel  

Endlich mal ein Autor der sich nicht auf die gemütliche Seite der Tierschutzorganisationen stellt und denen in den Po kriecht, sondern einfach mal die Wahrheit über die Thematik darstellt.

Da sieht man ja was für grausame Dinge diese Organisationen veranlassen, um irgendwelche Schmerzen bei Fischen nachweisen zu können.

Ich zitiere "Forscherin spritzt Fischen Bienengift in die Lippen".

Ich glaube, dass die ganzen sogenannten "Tierschutzorganisationen" vergessen haben wofür sie irgendwann mal gegründet wurden. 

Wenn man sich in deren Lage versetzt, dann kann man diese Leute fast schon verstehen. Wenn man auf der großen Weltbühne nichts erreicht, was das Thema Tierschutz angeht, so konzentriert man sich halt auf kleinere Gruppen die man bearbeiten kann.
(also auf Angler und ihr Hobby).

Die sollten sich alle mal an die eigene Nase fassen und deren Dreck vor der Haustür wegfegen, bevor sie andere Leute angehen.

Was schon von vielen nachgewiesen wurde sollte man nicht versuchen doch zu erzwingen, denn Fische haben garnicht die Möglichkeit Schmerz so wie wir Menschen zu empfinden.

Also Petri an uns Alle und weiterhin Spaß an unserem Hobby 



*
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Alles, was der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihrem parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, in ihrem Hass auf Angler und Angeln Contra bietet, noch dazu, wenns so durchdacht und stringent ist, ist immer herzlich willkommen.

Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Justsu (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Sehr guter Artikel mit stichhaltigen Argumenten, davon sollte es mehr geben! 

Was mich aber MINDESTENS genauso interessiert ist die Aussage im Text, dass Fische nicht zwischen lecker, nicht lecker, süß, salzig oder sauer unterscheiden können.

|bigeyes Ich sehe schon die von der Futter- und Boilieindustrie gesponsorte Gegendarstellung vor meinem geitigen Auge! :q

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## JonnyBannana (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

ich sage immer wieder

ich habe noch nie jemanden der pseudbessermenschen das leisten sehen, was die meisten in vereinen organisierten angler direkt oder indirekt durch ihre arbeitseinsatze, sei es hege und pflege, oder wiederansiedlung, brutmöglichkeiten etc etc oder beiträge leisten.

ich sag ja - einfach das geld zweckgebunden nur fürs angeln ausgeben - sprich besatz und mal keinen müll sammeln, nichts für eisvogel und co machen mit den geldern und dann mal schauen, wie es an den gewässern irgendwann aussieht. ich behaupte mal, das 75% des bei uns gesammelten mülls an kanälen und öffentlich zugänglichen seen nicht von anglern stammt......

hat aber leider keiner die eier da wirklich mal mit dem hammer auf die ökös zu hauen, ich würds sofort machen


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Kann man im Puff auch auf Nutten treffen? 
Ich denke das der Fisch auf jeden Fall etwas spürt. Aaaaber, ob das Schwerz oder auch Leid ist, in dem Sinne, was wir als Menschen unter Leid verstehen, wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.
Darüber sind wir schon bei unsereins nicht einig.  Der eine fühlt schon den Schmerz wenn Er oder Sie sieht, wie sich jemand in den Finger schneidet.  Der andere ist dagegen recht schmerzresistend.


----------



## Rotbart (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@Riesenangler - auch du vergleichst wieder das Fühlen des Menschen mit der Reaktion der Fische. Das ist wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Habe ich was anderes behauptet? Oder hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden? Vielleicht ist der Begriff des Spürens oder Fühlens nicht so ganz glücklich gewählt,  aber genau das meinte ich doch was du wohl vertreten willst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Und was dem einen sein Schmerz, ist dem andern sein Fetisch (Mensch, nicht Fisch)....


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Ja genau. Lederpeitsche mit eingenähten Glassscherben. Muhaha.


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

dass ich mal was ausm Focus toll finden würde....

ist aber so. topbericht.

allerdings meine ich, aus eigener erfahrung, dass angeln schmerzen verursacht: früher nach acht stunden spinnfischen, heute schon nach einer stunde.

ich sag nur rücken. |rolleyes


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Top Bericht,jetzt müssen ihn nur noch die RICHTIGEN zu sehen bekommen.#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Top Bericht,jetzt müssen ihn nur noch die RICHTIGEN zu sehen bekommen.#h


Erstmal in den eigenen Reihen aufräumen.Da gäbe es weiss Gott genug Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826

Solchen und ähnlich tickenden Pfeifen der dt.Angelverbandswelt,
müsste man mit dem Artikel die heimische Bettwäsche und auch die Tapeten bedrucken.

Als zus.Lerneffekt bzw.Rehabilitiertungsmaßnahme, das gelesene Bart Simpson mässig 1000fach auf eine Tafel schreiben lassen.Bis es flüssig durch Verstand(!),Stimme und Hand geht.

Dann denken, schreiben und sagen solche Herren ausnahms-
weise mal was vernünftiges.


----------



## Carsten_ (1. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Ein guter Beitrag, finde ich super erklärt


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Erstmal in den eigenen Reihen aufräumen.Da gäbe es weiss Gott genug Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826
> Solchen und ähnlich tickenden Pfeifen der dt.Angelverbandswelt,...


Leider muss man ehrlicherweise sagen, dass das nicht nur die verbandswelt betrifft, sondern auch viele Angler.
Wenn ich beispielsweise so manches zu dem Thema hier im Board lese, sträuben sich mir alle Haare.

Da werden Peta-Positionen zum Maßstab für ethisches Verhalten genommen, munter menschliche Empfindungen mit denen von Fischen in Bezug gestellt,  jedes Klischee zum Fischfoto, Fütterungsmengen, etc. 1:1 übernommen,...

Die Dauer-Gehirnwäsche der Schützerterroristen samt medialer Unterstützung und der verpeilten Verbändler hat eben auch bei Anglern so enorme Wirkung hinterlassen, dass mir oft ziemlich graust.

Das AB erfüllt mit Veröffentlichungen wie diesem Thread-Thema zugrundeliegen quasi einen Bildungsauftrag.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leider muss man ehrlicherweise sagen, dass das nicht nur die verbandswelt betrifft, sondern auch viele Angler.
> Wenn ich beispielsweise so manches zu dem Thema hier im Board lese, sträuben sich mir alle Haare.



Absolut zutreffend


----------



## GeorgeB (1. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



AnglerHerz90 schrieb:


> Das ist ein echt toller Focus-Artikel
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die ganzen sogenannten "Tierschutzorganisationen" vergessen haben wofür sie irgendwann mal gegründet wurden.



Das haben sie sicher nicht. Sie sind gegründet worden, um den hyperaktiven Gründern ihre Abenteuerurlaube, und später das ganze Leben zu finanzieren. Je größer die Organisationen wurden, desto ungenierter die Masche. 



> Die sollten sich alle mal an die eigene Nase fassen und deren Dreck vor der Haustür wegfegen, bevor sie andere Leute angehen.



Bei fast allen Steinigungen haben die wahren Schweinehunde die Steine in der Hand. Im Loch steckt meist ein armes Schwein, das Jehova gesagt hat.


----------



## mathei (1. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Schade nur das auch hier wieder von Schutz und Recht nicht unterschieden was Petra betrifft. <kennen also die guten Reporter wohl auch nicht


----------



## tibulski (2. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Hallo,

ich glaube es ist ziemlich egal ob Fische Schmerz (im  Sinne des Menschen) empfinden können oder nicht. Die Diskussion können  wir in Deutschland nicht gewinnen. 

Daher liegen die Verbände mit ihrer Linie genau richtig.

Das  mit den Nozizeptoren wird man nie klären können, da man nie weiss wie  ankommende Signale vom "Gehirn" in Empfindung umgewandelt werden.
Auch  in der Schweiz ist das extrem umstritten. Dazu gab es eine sehr  umfangreiche Studie unter Einbezug von Phliospohen, Wissenschaftlern  u.a.. Im Ergebnis war die Einschätzung der Mehrheit, dass man es nicht  sicher ausschliessen kann, aber ein "gewisses" Schmerzempfinden  angenommen wird. |bigeyes

Ich  persönlich denke auch das Fische im Sinne der menschlichen Wahrnehmung  keinen Schmerz empfinden, aber wenn die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen um uns herum die naive  Vorstellung hat, dass die Fische schrecklich leiden dann wird man das  nicht wegdiskutieren können.

Die zweite berechtigte Frage der  Kritiker wird sein, warum manche Menschen (Angler) Spass daran empfinden  ein und denselben Fisch 26 mal zu fangen.

Wenn wir auch in Zukunft noch in Deutschland angeln gehen wollen, sollten wir da vielleicht auch die Realitäten anerkennen. #6

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn wir auch in Zukunft noch in Deutschland angeln gehen wollen, sollten wir da vielleicht auch die Realitäten anerkennen.


... richtig - und deswegen anglerfeindliche Verbände abschaffen, die nicht für Angler und das Angeln kämpfen, sondern ihre "Arbeit" im abnicken und einknicken und im "noch bessere Schützer sein wollen" sehen - solche anglerfeindlichen Verbände sollte kein Angler bezahlen. Durch die und ihr abnicken schon im Vorfeld kams zu z. B. (bzw. wurde nicht abgeschafft) Abknüppelgebote wie in Bayern, Nachtangelverbot wie in B-W etc...

Es gibt sogar Studien, die anderes aussagen zur Akzeptanz der Angler und des Angelns (Arlinghaus), deutlich positiver als es die Verbandler darstellen, und der Artikel im Focus ist auch klar anglerfreundlich.

Womit bewiesen ist, *dass man auch anglerfreundich handeln und veröffentlichen kann *- scheinbar halt nur, so lange man kein anglerfeindlicher Verband der organisierten Angelfischerei ist.

Man könnte das ja als anglerfreundlicher Verband auch nutzen mit solchen Veröffentlichungen wie hier vom Focus...

Oder eben weiter ignorieren und den Anglerfeinden weiter recht geben und so langfristig für das Abschaffen des Angelns mit sorgen......


----------



## Laichzeit (2. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

CR und angeln allgemein sollte man auch nicht ausschließlich auf Schmerzempfinden zu reduzieren.
Gerade diese Argumentation stammt eher von Tierrechtsseite und sollte nicht überbewertet werden.
Auch ohne Schmerzempfinden ist ein Fisch keine Kartoffel und ist schützenswert aufgrund seiner Funktion als Wildtier.
Wenn ich 20 Zander zurücksetze, werde ich dem nicht gerecht, da davon einige sterben werden.
Entnehme ich einen zum Essen und stelle danach die Fischerei ein, ist der Schaden im Vergleich zu CR geringer.
Angeln sollte immer im Rahmen der Produktivität des Gewässers stattfinden, die sowohl bei CR als auch bei catch and cook genutzt wird.
Noch schlimmer an jeglichen Fischpuffs, der Fisch hat für die Natur keinen Wert und ich habe keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Zurücksetzen.
Ich sehe Entnahme ohne triftigen Grund genau so kritisch wie Zurücksetzen ohne triftigen Grund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> CR und angeln allgemein sollte man auch nicht ausschließlich auf Schmerzempfinden zu reduzieren.
> Gerade diese Argumentation stammt eher von Tierrechtsseite und sollte nicht überbewertet werden.


und Anglerverbänden....

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen DAFV, den ihn tragenden (wenige anglerfreundliche(re) Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) Landesverbänden und PETA?

PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt............


----------



## frankiefish (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@laichzeit
irgendwelche beweise oder hinweise oder....für diese wahnwitzige these, daß zurückgesetzte zander sterben??? natürlich außer peta argumenten oder "das wird wohl so sein"............


----------



## frankiefish (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Genau solche Beiträge machen uns das Leben doch schwer. Halbwahrheiten, keine fundierte Argumentation, Gutachten wie zum Setzkescherverbot damals etc.. Leider vertritt kein kompetenter Vertreter unsere Interessen in offizieller Hinsicht. Wie sagte schon einer meiner Vereinsvorsitzenden vor 30 Jahren: wir müssen uns bemühen, sowenig Fische wie möglich zu fangen. Aus diesem Verien bin ich dann auch logischerweise wg C&R rausgeflogen.


----------



## frankiefish (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Ich meinte nicht den Focusartikel...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



frankiefish schrieb:


> @laichzeit
> irgendwelche beweise oder hinweise oder....für diese wahnwitzige these, daß zurückgesetzte zander sterben??? natürlich außer peta argumenten oder "das wird wohl so sein"............



Es gehen zwar nicht alle hops aber
unter ungünstigen Umständen, hat das mit wahnwitziger These nicht das geringste zu tun.Eher mit Realität.

PETAfreier Lesestoff:

https://havelritter.de/zanderangeln-sterblichkeit-von-zurueckgesetzten-zandern-nach-luftkontakt/

http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/die-sterblichkeit-untermassiger-zander-nach-dem-fang-2.html

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?17802-Wie-tief-darf-das-Wasser-sein

Wo Licht ist,ist auch Schatten.

Ja,wo gehobelt wird,da fallen Späne.Liegt allerdings an uns, die Zahl der Späne möglichst gering zu halten.Im Sport heisst sowas Fair Play.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



frankiefish schrieb:


> @laichzeit
> irgendwelche beweise oder hinweise oder....für diese wahnwitzige these, daß zurückgesetzte zander sterben??? natürlich außer peta argumenten oder "das wird wohl so sein"............




Es gab dazu mal 'nen Artikel in 'nem uralten Blinker, mit Genehmigung der Redaktion hab ich vor Jahren davon hier mal 'nen Scan eingestellt, der war aber ziemlich klein und unscharf. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben die Hakmortalität bei releasten Zandern in Becken untersucht, Ergebnis, ich glaube, so 95-97% überlebten, und die toten waren ausnahmslos sehr tief gehakte Fische.


Ich schau bei Gelegenheit mal nach.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



frankiefish schrieb:


> Genau solche Beiträge machen uns das Leben doch schwer. Halbwahrheiten, keine fundierte Argumentation, Gutachten wie zum Setzkescherverbot damals etc.. Leider vertritt kein kompetenter Vertreter unsere Interessen in offizieller Hinsicht. Wie sagte schon einer meiner Vereinsvorsitzenden vor 30 Jahren: wir müssen uns bemühen, sowenig Fische wie möglich zu fangen. Aus diesem Verien bin ich dann auch logischerweise wg C&R rausgeflogen.




Ich bin kein CR-Gegner und gewiss nicht für weniger fangen. 
Es geht eher darum, die krassen Auswüchse von CR zu kritisieren, wie z.B angeln ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit von verletzten Fischen und der Tatsache, dass kein Schmerzempfinden keine absolute Rechtfertigung für CR ist.
Genau sowas verhindert nämlich anglerfreundliche Gesetzgebung, es ist schwer, sinnvolles CR in ein Gesetz zu packen, da man es auch wirklich übertreiben kann. Aber einfach ist es, ein Abknüppelgebot zu erlassen und die ganze, eigentlich gute Sache zu verbieten.

Wenn viele, wie der Verein, versuchen weniger zu fangen, wird das alles nix |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Bananenrepublik


----------



## frankiefish (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@ruhrfischerpg
völlig richtig, es geht aber doch auch darum, solche sachen nicht einfach mal so ins netz zu stellen. daß der eine oder andere fisch das auch mal nicht überlebt liegt aber auch an angelmethoden die nicht angemessen sind. das entscheide aber ich, wenn ich sehe, daß der fisch tief etc gehakt ist und keine chance mehr hat. ansonsten ist zurücksetzen kein problem.....gerade mal 3sat geguckt??war sehr interessant......


----------



## NimrodAut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Da ist mir doch die gesetzliche Regelung in Österreich die liebste  

"Fische die nicht für die Verwertung vorgesehen sind sind unverzüglich zurückzusetzen"

Da gibt's keine sinnlose Diskussion wie was wann ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## frankiefish (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@laichzeit
natürlich gibt es auswüchse, da es auch leute gibt, die von der szene leben. ich finde es aber sehr niedlich, wenn du auf anglerfreundliche gesetzgebung hoffst. schau dir einfach mal an, was unsere obrigkeit so von sich gibt und veranstaltet.wenn du aufgehört hast zu kotzen schreibe den nächsten beitrag....bananenrepublik ist schon lange da.....


----------



## frankiefish (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



nimrodaut6 schrieb:


> Da ist mir doch die gesetzliche Regelung in Österreich die liebste
> 
> "Fische die nicht für die Verwertung vorgesehen sind sind unverzüglich zurückzusetzen"
> 
> ...


:l:vik::k:l:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es gab dazu mal 'nen Artikel in 'nem uralten Blinker, mit Genehmigung der Redaktion hab ich vor Jahren davon hier mal 'nen Scan eingestellt, der war aber ziemlich klein und unscharf. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben die Hakmortalität bei releasten Zandern in Becken untersucht, Ergebnis, ich glaube, so 95-97% überlebten, und die toten waren ausnahmslos sehr tief gehakte Fische.
> 
> 
> Ich schau bei Gelegenheit mal nach.



http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/die-sterblichkeit-untermassiger-zander-nach-dem-fang-2.html

Hab auf die schnelle nur das gefunden, gibt es aber auch mit maßigen Zandern und Einfluss der Wassertemperatur. Die Sterblichkeit war auch deutlich über 10%.
Solange man die tief gehakten mitnimmt und bei Massenfängen vielleicht auf den Stinger verzichtet, ist doch alles OK.
Dem stehen zum Beispiel ab 50 cm 100% gesetzestreue Mortalität in Bayern gegenüber, kein besonders tolles Argument für das Knüppelgebot.


----------



## Brummel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@frankiefish,

solltest die jetzt stattfindende Diskussion nach der Doku vielleicht auch noch verfolgen, eventuell wirds ja noch "interessanter"... 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## NimrodAut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Bin ich grad froh das mein Tapatalk a Handy keine smileys anzeigt? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## frankiefish (5. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@brummel leider jetzt erst wieder da, hatte leider keine zeit die diskussion zu verfolgen. wieso interessant in anführungsstrichen?? fandst du das nicht gut oder fair?? ich schon, wenn so kompetente personen wie herr arlinghaus zu wort kommen, und das noch ausführlich. das ist jemand der argumente hat um uns angler kompetent zu vertreten und nicht so eine gescheiterte bundestagsperson....die nur in ein amt gehievt wurde weil sie beziehungen hat oder irgendjemand leichen im keller.


----------



## Brummel (5. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@frankiefish,

1.   ...tut mir leid daß Du so wenig Zeit hast, aber für den Druck auf die Shift-Taste sollte sie doch reichen, auch wenn Deine beim Fragezeichen zu klemmen scheint 
2.   das *"*interessanter*" *(man beachte die fetten Anführungszeichen  :m)  sollte darauf hindeuten daß nach der Sendung noch ein Gespräch geführt wurde..., naja,  kannst es Dir ja noch einmal in der Mediathek ansehen falls es Deine Zeit erlaubt, also die Sendung, ob die Gesprächsrunde danach zur Verfügung steht weiss ich nicht
3.  War das die einzige Meinung des kompetenten Herrn Arlinghaus die Du je gehört hast ?
4. Auf Deine (...und wohl auch jedermanns...) Erfahrungen mit "gescheiterten Bundestagspersonen" gehe ich mal nicht näher ein, geschweige denn auf die persönliche Wahrnehmung von Fairness, das sprengt hier den Rahmen der Forenregeln und die Nerven der Admins und Moderatoren... :q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## frankiefish (6. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

@brummel ups Brummel Zu 1: Nein klemmt nicht Zu 2: Hab ich leider nicht mehr gesehen, ist leider anscheinend auch nicht in der Mediathek Zu 3: Nein Zu 4: Geb ich dir recht....


----------



## arnede (18. März 2016)

*AW: Focus-Artikel: Leidet der Fisch wirklich an der Angel?*

Wenn die Opfer unseres liebsten Hobbys keinen Schmerz empfänden... Was spricht dann noch gegen die Lebendköderangelei?
Oder leidet unser Köderfisch dann plötzlich auch noch unter Gefühlen wie Angst und Panik? 

#vivalarevolution


----------

